# Inversor dc/ac ha perdido potencia



## ricome (Sep 19, 2016)

!Que tal!
Tengo un inversor de un amiguete con estas caracteristicas
Entrada 12V de unas baterias
Salida 220v ac-240v ac
1500W continuos y 3000W de pico
Entonces me dice que cierta vez le metio una rotaflex y aquello le metia pitidos (tiene una proteccion)
Y me lo ha pasado para intentar repararlo.
Yo le encontre una resistencia rota,pero no es de potencia,
Bueno con una bateria de coche de 70Ah le conecto 3 ventiladores,1bombilla,1 batidora unos 850W
Bueno la batidora pone 600W pero en vacio no creo que consuma eso ??no??
Entonces con 850W funciona.
Pero si le meto solo un taladro de 500W el inversor no puede,el taladro funciona a saltos .
Si saveis de este tema,me interesaria enredar un poco.
Gracias. ...


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 19, 2016)

____we need more information!


----------



## ricome (Sep 19, 2016)

Jajaja no entiendo,lo que me quieres decir con esa imagen????.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 19, 2016)

Podrías subir algunas imágenes de la placa electrónica? De los 2 lados


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2016)

Ese sintoma puede deberse a varios aspectos. Primero esta los condensadores de 1000UF 25V o similar  que estan ubicados en el  la entrada de 12V, cuando estan mal el voltaje produce picos que lo detecta el circuito de bajo voltaje, desactivando el inversor.
El segundo caso seria que en la parte del circuito de 220V,  existe un circuito  divisor de tension para detectar que hay suficiente voltaje para funcionar, si en el divisor hay 5 voltios  el ckto empieza a oscilar si no lo hay o es intermitente, igual sera la salida.
Lo otro seria que, he notado que algunas modelos de inverter (no todos), no soportan cargas como lamparas  cfl por el balastro electronico , no prenden y muestran el led rojo. Otro lado donde buscar el sintoma, es en la resistencia sensora de sobrecarga (esta en el punte H).
Si no eres electronico, no podras repararlo, hasta los tecnicos le tienen miedo a esos inversores.


----------



## ricome (Sep 19, 2016)

Como compruebo los condensadores???
No estan inchados
Y si funciona con una lampara incandescente.
Yo pensaba que yo lo pruebo con una bateria y mi amigo tiene 3 baterias en la instalacion.
???si pusiera 2 baterias  en serie,podria con el taladro,o esta averiado el conversor??


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2016)

Y de que seccion son los cables de la bateria al inversor, si son de  seccion delgada, provoca una caida de voltaje. que es el que produce  que se prenda el led rojo.


----------



## ricome (Sep 20, 2016)

Igual el cable puede ser delgado,es de 6mm de seccion,es lo que estoy usando para las pruebas
Y tambien la bateria de 70Ah ???puede ser pequeña??
Ya me direis.
Si saco alguna foto ??como la puedo enviar??en este foro??


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2016)

Si das la mitad de la mitad de la mitad la información ya te han contestado demasiado.

Haz el favor de dar los datos de una vez que parece que te cueste o que sean secretos.
Las baterías son de 70Ah, muy bien, vale. ¿De que tipo? ¿De que corriente? ¿Están bien cargadas? ¿Cuanto tiempo tienen? ¿Como están conectadas?

Fotos y esquemas del inversor, ¿Es de onda cuadrada? ¿Es senoidal? ¿Senoidal modificada?, marca modelo, es casero...


_"un inversor"_ que daba _"unos pitidos"_ y está conectado a _"una batería"_, no es que indique mucho.

Seguramente algún transistor de la etapa de potencia se ha ido, o será otra cosa, quien sabe.


----------



## printido (Sep 20, 2016)

Como subir fotos al foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/

Hay inversores que no son aptos para usarlos con maquinas que consistan en motores. Para saberlo habra que ver cuales son las caracteristicas tecnicas del inversor.


----------



## ricome (Sep 20, 2016)

Estoy intentando mandar las fotos


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 20, 2016)

Estimado ricome, nosotros generalmente necesitamos información más técnica para poder aconsejar. Las fotos que siempre solicitamos son del circuito en si, donde se ven los transitores, resistencias, etc. Con la foto que mandaste no podemos hacer nada.

Un inversor, en fácil modo, toma la corriente continua y mediante generadores de señal (cuadrada o senoidal) y algunos transistores, la envían a un transformador que eleva los 12V a sus correspondientes 110VAC/220VAC.

Podriamos sugerirte que checaras los transistores ya que, generalmente, se encuantran varios conectados en paralelo y estos proporcionan la potencia al inverter. Comprobar si la señal de oscilación se genera correctamente, ya que cualquier resistencia, diodo o capacitor que forme parte de esa etapa y no funcione puede igual afectar el funcionamiento del inverter. Todo esto con herramienta, multimetro, cautin, y si es posible un osciloscopio.

La batería que proporciona la corriente igual influye mucho.


----------



## ricome (Sep 22, 2016)

Muchas gracias ruben90,zopilote y printido.
Mirare primero los fusibles que dan la impresion que estan en paralelo dentro del conversor,
Luego mirare los condensadores sacandolos del circuito como dijo zopilote.
Encontre esta resistencia abierta. R de 4K7 abierta y no daba resistencia y la sustitui
Antes de todo esto conecte el converter en la bateria del coche con este arrancado
Y me ocurre lo mismo el taladro funciona a saltos.
Muchas gracias a todos,voy a intentar mandar mas fotos

Muchas gracias ruben90,zopilote y printido.
Mirare primero los fusibles que dan la impresion que estan en paralelo dentro del conversor,
Luego mirare los condensadores sacandolos del circuito como dijo zopilote.
Encontre esta resistencia abierta. R de 4K7 abierta y no daba resistencia y la sustitui
Antes de todo esto conecte el converter en la bateria del coche con este arrancado
Y me ocurre lo mismo el taladro funciona a saltos.
Muchas gracias a todos,voy a intentar mandar mas fotos

Muchas gracias ruben90,zopilote y printido.
Mirare primero los fusibles que dan la impresion que estan en paralelo dentro del conversor,
Luego mirare los condensadores sacandolos del circuito como dijo zopilote.
Encontre esta resistencia abierta. R de 4K7 abierta y no daba resistencia y la sustitui
Antes de todo esto conecte el converter en la bateria del coche con este arrancado
Y me ocurre lo mismo el taladro funciona a saltos.
Muchas gracias a todos,voy a intentar mandar mas fotos



Estoy intentando mandar mas fotos


----------

